# Schools in boulder Colorado for 6th grader



## Msby (Jun 30, 2009)

I need some help with recommendations that anyone living in Boulder, Colorado has for a martial arts school for my younger cousin.  Any pointers for any style would be appreciated, but he is particularly interested in CMA.

P.S. - Would you say that forms help with concentration? This is one of the reasons my aunt is going along with this


----------



## Darksoul (Jul 1, 2009)

-First of all, let me say welcome! Although I live in Denver I'm not familiar at all with any schools in Boulder. However, somebody here should be able to help you find something. 6th grader? 12-13 years old I'm assuming. Seems like a good age to get a kid into martial arts, especially if they like martial art movies. Learning a martial art really is like going to school, so most teachers should enforce concentration for students. The big part is not necessarily finding the right CMA, but the right teacher for your cousin. Its worth it to check out multiple schools, see how they run the classes, see if they have different programs, the price of classes, how many times a week to attend, signing a contract if necessary. There are plenty of threads here for you to look at and gain some perspective about choosing the right place. Most importantly, I would say, is to talk to the head instructor of any place you go, plus take a good look at the senior students, for they will be the best representation of the instructor's quality.

-Not to bombard you with so much, so therefore don't hesitate to ask questions. So many people here are quite insightful and are ready to help make a martial arts journey possible. 

Best of luck!


Andrew


----------



## Msby (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you for the info! 
Good guess on liking the movies!  My family watched "Way of the Dragon" and then "Enter the Dragon" and the next day while I was practicing TKD in the park, my cousin asked me how to roundhouse kick and flying side kick. :lol: He ended up practicing it the rest of the day. 

The thing is, I live in Los Angeles. I wish I could help them look for a place, but I hope I can get all this info to my aunt so they don't end up going to a school that won't rip them off


----------



## Marginal (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd say that concentration helps with concentration. Forms, sparring etc all can contribute to that. 

My introduction to MA came from a local city run class that eventually moved to Boulder: 

http://www.wayofthecrane.com/

It's Shudokan Karate rather than CMA tho. Quality instruction tho. 


http://www.bouldertkd.com/cgi-bin/btkd

Can't resist linking a TKD school too. I've been to a few seminars with Master Pologe, and he's very good.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm moving to Boulder, Colorado in about two weeks.  My girlfriend and I may at some time be looking into schools in the area.  I'll keep you in mind when I do and if your aunt and cousin haven't found anything by then, I'll be sure to share what I can.


----------



## still learning (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, JUDO ....is more than you think....pratical lessons...actual fighting techniques,   The best in hands on training....

Learning to fall and roll  ...and the techniques is not consider a very deadly art....yet it can become one....

Research this futher.....when you do go...it is NOT an easy art...just that in a few years.....YOU will be a winner is self-defense...that becomes a part of you....ONE DAY YOU WILL UNDERSTAND THIS MORE...

JUDO- is the most pratical art...........Aloha,


----------



## Kacey (Jul 9, 2009)

My class is in central Denver, so that's too far away.  A friend of mine teaches a TKD class in Westminster - it's not in Boulder, it's to the east between Boulder and Denver, but depending on where in Boulder, it may not be that much of a drive.  He has a fair number of kids in his class around that age.  He's a IV Dan, named Pete Medaugh - you can find specific information on days and times here.


----------

